# psi turncrafter pro



## dennisww (Dec 11, 2006)

I am going to buy mini lathe. the carba tech 1/4 hp dc motor variable speed did not get a very good review in one of my wood working issues. but psi claims that their 1/2 hp turncrafter pro is award winning in workbench magazine but I never seen that issue. and now they have come out with a variabe speed version.I am interested in this one, because of price and amount of features advertised. I can't afford the jet variable speed which gets great reviews. so I would like to know what people think of the turncrafter pro that are currently using or have used it. I have never turned before other than individual letting me turn a pen to see if I liked it and I did. I have been wood working for several years and want to add turning to my wood working addiction. any info regarding these lathes would be appreciated.


----------



## JimGo (Dec 11, 2006)

It's a great lathe.  I upgraded recently to the Jet VS - got it off of Amazon on sale for only a little more than the TC Pro non-VS.  If you're patient, you can probably find this kind of deal, too.  But, if you aren't willing to be patient, it's a good buy.


----------



## alamocdc (Dec 11, 2006)

Dennis, I read the review in Workbench and would not be afraid to buy this lathe if funds were limited, or an issue.


----------



## bnoles (Dec 11, 2006)

Dennis,

I had the TCP non vs earlier this year and found it to be a great lathe.  Very solid and great working machine for the money. All these turner's I hang out with turned me into a tool snob when I decided to get a VS lathe which resulted in my buying a Jet []  Since I did not need or have room for 2 lathes, I sold my TCP, but now wish I would have kept it for some other uses I have since learned.

I don't think you will go wtong with the PSI TCP VS as it appears to be as solid as the non VS I had.

Good luck tossing and turning over the decision.... we have all been there and wear the same T-shirts [}]


----------



## bob393 (Dec 12, 2006)

They tell me the 1/4 hp is anemic, but the 1/2 is fine.


----------



## dennisww (Dec 12, 2006)

thanks to those who responded with comments it is good to know that the turncrafter pro is a decent starter lathe and sounds like a good buy. think I'll buy one for myself for christmas. and get to turning some pens.


----------



## Tea Clipper (Dec 12, 2006)

I bought mine through Amazon and received free shipping.  I just checked and they don't have that promotion now, but it might be worth waiting for.  Their current price is $220 w/ $50 shipping but they do have a $25 off sale going on.

I've had mine for a year now and really enjoy it.  It is non-vs but I don't mind.


----------



## alamocdc (Dec 12, 2006)

You can also get it a bit cheaper from Ryan at Woodturningz. Give him a call.


----------



## Blind_Squirrel (Dec 13, 2006)

http://www.bt3central.com/showthread.php?t=19964


----------



## johneaton (Dec 14, 2006)

I have been using the Turncrafter Pro for over two years.  To change speeds, I have to turn it off and manually move the belt.  I was warned not to do that, but I wanted to save a buck so I did.  Well, now I have a Turncrafter Plus in a box ready to go.  It comes w/ the dial to control speed, so you don't even have to turn the tathe off  Since you will want different speeds between cutting your shape and the sanding and finishing steps, do yourself a huge favor and get the dial method rather than the manual belt change.  John Eaton, Jonesboro, AR


----------



## johneaton (Dec 14, 2006)

Something else, the Turncrafters are made overseas.  It took several weeks to get my first one as my supplier was out of stock. It has been a sturdy lathe though.  I turn a lot of antler and Corian.  Tough materials.  And I'm not particularly nice to my lathe.  But it just keeps on going.


----------

